# Vaporesso box mod with Axon chip! Do you prefer dual battery Gen or single battery Swag II?



## Vaporesso (19/11/19)




----------



## Max (19/11/19)

Definitely prefer the Single Battery SWAG II

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (22/11/19)

Max said:


> Definitely prefer the Single Battery SWAG II
> 
> View attachment 183246


It looks so compact in hand!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (23/11/19)

It is truly an awesome single 18650 Mod and supports a range of RDAs RTAs and Sub Ohm tanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (27/11/19)

Max said:


> It is truly an awesome single 18650 Mod and supports a range of RDAs RTAs and Sub Ohm tanks


Thank you!


----------

